# X Men: First Class



## Winspear (Jun 2, 2011)

Who's seen the new one? I went and saw it lastnight and it was absolutely brilliant. Highly recommended!
I have only seen X Men before this and don't really remember it. It was a spur of the moment viewing.
First Class is set at the beginning, and as far as I know before any of the existing movies.
What's the viewing order so I can catch up on the story?

For anyone who has seen it - why does Kevin Bacon look younger, or at least the same age, years later in the film after the scene at the camp? Is he not meant to age?


----------



## 8Fingers (Jun 2, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> For anyone who has seen it - why does Kevin Bacon look younger, or at least the same age, years later in the film after the scene at the camp? Is he not meant to age?


 
because he gotta cut loose, footloose 

Still didn't watch this one but I hated all others


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 2, 2011)

ill save you the rage. just watch xmen 2 united and dont bother with the last stand or origins.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm hoping to watch it someday next week. Trailers looked pretty good.


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah im pretty excited for this new one.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm still kind of miffed about the first class cast of mutants.

But I'm still excited to see the movie. What's up with a Red Night Crawler though?


----------



## technomancer (Jun 2, 2011)

Nevermind folks, my rant missed that the Angel in the movie isn't Warren Worthington III. My bad


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jun 2, 2011)

The red dude was actually Azazel, Nightcrawler's biological dad.
But yeah, this film was actually pretty good, much better than X-Men 3. I vastly preferred the first half before it got all superhero-ey, though. But nevertheless, I enjoyed it.


----------



## 13point9 (Jun 2, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Angel is fucking teenage girl with fucking fairy wings. Screw this movie. These just keep going further and further down hill.



there are 2 'Angel' characters in X Men, One was played by Ben Foster in Last Stand (who's mutant name was Angel real name in the comics being Warren Worthington III) and this one who's name is Angel Salvadore, who has dragonfly wings and is a young woman...


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 2, 2011)

TheSilentWater said:


> The red dude was actually Azazel, Nightcrawler's biological dad.
> But yeah, this film was actually pretty good, much better than X-Men 3. I vastly preferred the first half before it got all superhero-ey, though. But nevertheless, I enjoyed it.


Yeah I read up on it a little while ago, was gonna edit but was too late, lol.

yeah... The only reason First Class has a chance of being good is Singer came back on to produce it. 

He broke a great thing when he left the X-Men franchise to do Superman Returns, and they were both fucking terrible.

I liked X-Men Origins: Wolverine. It was meh, but I liked it none-the-less.

I really want to see ArchAngel in a movie. Love me some Blue Warren Worthington III.


----------



## MFB (Jun 2, 2011)

So, if possible, can someone tell me why they put Scott Summers BROTHER (Havok) in the movie versus his FATHER (Corsair) and if they made any mention of this? Seems like a bit of a blunder for most comics fans to pick up and then have it not addressed in the film. If it spoils anything then don't bother since I'm not seeing it for another few days (comes out tomorrow for starters).


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 2, 2011)

Saw it,amazing storyline..they finally depict why there's so much mutual respect between Xavier and Lehnsherr!! Sad ending though with Xavier being paralyzed and that it was Lehnsherr fault..


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jun 2, 2011)

MFB said:


> So, if possible, can someone tell me why they put Scott Summers BROTHER (Havok) in the movie versus his FATHER (Corsair) and if they made any mention of this? Seems like a bit of a blunder for most comics fans to pick up and then have it not addressed in the film. If it spoils anything then don't bother since I'm not seeing it for another few days (comes out tomorrow for starters).


Yeah, I noticed that, but I tried not to let it bother me. I don't recall there being a narrative reason for it, either.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 2, 2011)

I'mma go see it


----------



## technomancer (Jun 2, 2011)

13point9 said:


> there are 2 'Angel' characters in X Men, One was played by Ben Foster in Last Stand (who's mutant name was Angel real name in the comics being Warren Worthington III) and this one who's name is Angel Salvadore, who has dragonfly wings and is a young woman...



Whoops subtract 10 geek points, I was unaware of that 

PS - I'll second that I would love to see Archangel in a movie


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 2, 2011)

MFB said:


> So, if possible, can someone tell me why they put Scott Summers BROTHER (Havok) in the movie versus his FATHER (Corsair) and if they made any mention of this? Seems like a bit of a blunder for most comics fans to pick up and then have it not addressed in the film. If it spoils anything then don't bother since I'm not seeing it for another few days (comes out tomorrow for starters).



It's because they've totally ignored his relation to Scott Summers and just used the character as a stand alone kind of like how Juggernaut in the comics is Xavier's step brother but in the X3 movie he's not related to him at all. 

As for the movie I'm pretty excited as it was written by Jane Goldman who apart from being a total fox is shaping up to be a great screen writer plus IGN gave it a good review and they rarely get things wrong they also did a great article about it which is well worth a read. Why X-Men: First Class is the Best X-Men Film Yet - Movies Feature at IGN


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 2, 2011)

They've ignored a lot, because Emma Frost appears in the Origins movie, and she can't be older than 15 during the Three Mile Island incident.

and now here she is prior to it all at 18 or whatever they're passing January Jones off as.

I mean, they're fucking up the continuity anyway, so why not break the brother/brother connection of Scott and Alex? Make 'em cousins, hell, it'll work. 

Did not know Corsair was in the movie though. That's a bit interesting.


----------



## MFB (Jun 2, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> They've ignored a lot, because Emma Frost appears in the Origins movie, and she can't be older than 15 during the Three Mile Island incident.
> 
> and now here she is prior to it all at 18 or whatever they're passing January Jones off as.
> 
> ...



That's the thing, Corsairs ISN'T in the movie  The dude throwing all the beams of energy around is Alex Summers, Scott's brother and SON of Corsair so it's like "GOD DAMN IT RAAAHHHH"


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 2, 2011)

I know who they are, but if Corsair isn't in the movie why bring him up? He wasn't even part of the real first class, it was Iceman, Beast/Puck, Marvel Girl/Jean Grey, Cyclops, and Angel.

You got my hopes of seeing some early hints of the Star Jammers up


----------



## MFB (Jun 2, 2011)

I brought him up simply because I wanted to know if the issue of him versus his son being in it was addressed; it's a huge annoyance knowing the Corsair isn't in it, nor being part of the First Class, yet to add characters to it - they threw someone who had powers similar but came LATER in the story and then never address it.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 4, 2011)

tltstand said:


> ill save you the rage. just watch xmen 2 united and dont bother with the last stand or origins.



i actually thought that the first was fairly weak, the second was a bit better, the third was brilliant, and the X-men:first class was the best so far. each of the movies constantly kept getting more and more epic in terms of their built up and it seemed that they all have more at stake as the movies progressed. the first and second were fairly 'meh' as nothing really was happening. no real lives at stake. no real reason to fight anyone or anything, the feud between magnito and Xavier is also not really explained well until the 3rd part. and the first part is just about rouge and wolverine and just an emotional connection between the two, which they almost wrote off in the second and third movie....kinda odd... 

X-men: Origins about wolverine was just a horrible movie! 



as for why bacon looked younger was due to bottox, and lots of it!


one thing i dont under stand is, when the first x-men starts, they never explained as to what happened to everyone of the guys from origins. sure, they prolly didnt intend to make first class back then, but still, i'm curious...


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 4, 2011)

from what I can gather the people doing First class are ignoring the events in Origins: Wolverine. 

I loved that movie, fuck the haters.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 4, 2011)

I liked the movie quite a lot.

I love how fans get caught up in the minutia of the comics, angered about how things changed, when I remember all kinds of reorientation of the storylines over the years in the Marvel comics. Which version should they remain faithful to? I'm not worried about it.

Regarding Shaw's age... they talked about it in the film. Did you go out for popcorn?


----------



## Winspear (Jun 4, 2011)

You guys sure know your stuff!



Explorer said:


> Regarding Shaw's age... they talked about it in the film. Did you go out for popcorn?



I presumed that was the case, which confused me as I'm very attentive  I guess Xavier wiped my mind or so, remind me


----------



## Kwirk (Jun 4, 2011)

Fuck yeah. Saw this last night, it was awesome. I'm a huge Xmen fan and love all of the movies. Going to see it again today. Hah.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 4, 2011)

This review in any way accurate? I would hope so because that means I have a reason to visit the cinema 

The Escapist : Video Galleries : Escape to the Movies : X-Men: First Class


----------



## Winspear (Jun 4, 2011)

^ For sure


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 4, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ For sure



I'll attempt to watch it as soon as possible then, many thanks


----------



## rogrotten (Jun 6, 2011)

This was the first xmen movie that I was actually excited about... I watched it yesterday and.... I LOVED IT


----------



## Zei (Jun 6, 2011)

Just saw it today, WAS AWESOME. Yeah, Shaw's age was explained in the movie.

Not gonna lie, I love the actor they picked for Xavier. He's been one of my favorites since Wanted.

all the characters know so many languages... I was a bit jealous


----------



## Explorer (Jun 6, 2011)

Explanation of Shaw's age:



Spoiler



When Shaw was on the boat and the pin on the grenade is pulled, you see Shaw containing the explosion. Shaw then explains that absorbing that energy slows down and reverses his aging.

What I didn't like about that explanation is that he looked very worn when absorbing the radiation in the sub. 

Additionally, comic Shaw was only able to absorb kinetic energy, which is why Storm's cold attack worked when the X-Men went into the Hellfire Club. Hard radiation doesn't fit into the same paradigm.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 8, 2011)

I saw this on Friday night. LOVED IT. It is officially my favorite movie to come out of the Marvel Universe to-date.

I was particularly impressed by Michael Fassbender. Between his role as Magneto, and his previous role in Tarantino's Inglorious Basterds, I'm officially a fan. The scene where Magneto is in Argentina was worth the price of my ticket alone. Brutal.


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2011)

Saw this last night, and holy shit was I wrong - this is probably going to be the BEST of the comic movies this summer.

I'm with synrgy on this one, I liked Fassbender before given his roles in Inglorious Basterds and 300, but this one blew me away and added on to my man-crush. The Argentina scene was just as tense as a scene from Inglorious Basterds as well.



Spoiler



I really like how they worked in the helmet, but I wish they made it actually FIT them instead of being too big


----------



## penguin_316 (Jun 8, 2011)

Despite the many inaccuracies of the comic to movie line...I'm still excited to see this one. I heard it was really good actually, way better than the first 3.


----------



## zackh (Jun 8, 2011)

This movie has increased my buddy's nerd boner significantly, and by the looks of it... this summer is going to have him throbbing with nerd pleasure lol.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 9, 2011)

It was alright. I thought it was better than X3 (that and Spidey 3 sully the first two films by association), but like all the new Marvel films it's very straightforward, zips through everything at a fast pace and seemed very 'safe'. That didn't mean it was a bad film, but it was just a mildly entertaining 2 hours or so. Not quite 'first class', but equally not second rate. My main gripe plot-wise were some of the u-turns character's did in a very cardboard way. Bar Magneto, he was cool. Herp derp.

The Wolverine cameo was lol.


----------



## Static (Jun 9, 2011)

Just saw the movie yesterday, it was great although it didnt really feel like an X men movie.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 10, 2011)

Saw it today. I gotta say, it was a good movie, and you can see how the characters are evolving into who they are today. 

I don't think there's ever going to be another full, X-men movie unless Bryan is directing it. There's something he can get out of the actors, and it makes for a better movie.

Sometimes. Superman returns was well acted, but too fucking long.


----------



## MFB (Jun 10, 2011)

I really hope there's not another X-Men movie, I feel like this is a good ending point for them. They had the original, then you had X-2 and finally finished it with a big battle between good and evil, and now they showed where it all began (and showed it better than all the other 3 mind you). They went downhill since one, and then only now did they sky-rocket PAST the original.

And let's not even mention how low Origins was.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 11, 2011)

First Class wasn't better than X-Men or X-Men 2. X-3 wasn't that terrible, nor was Origins.

They've already said that if this movie does well, and it has, they'll probably make a second or third.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 11, 2011)

I avoided Origins after how crappy I thought X3 was, and it's looking like I was right.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 11, 2011)

I really don't care if they tweak the original X-Men story line a little bit, as long as they make the movie awesome. I was never a huge fan of the original X-Men comics, so the changes don't really bother me at all. I've seen this movie twice already, because I liked it THAT much (specially because I went to the cinema for free the first time ), but I really found it's a very well made movie. The story line is excellent as well. Magneto was possibly the most badass character; the things he pulled off on the Argentina scene, and when


Spoiler



he kills the two soldiers as a kid


 were quite intimidating.

I also loved how


Spoiler



they portrayed Xavier to be a player


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 11, 2011)

Saw this a week ago now and I really liked it Xavier was pretty much a psychic Austin Powers and it was good to see a more humourous side to him which made for a great contrast to Magneto who was deadlier than Daniel Craig's Bond could ever dream of overall it portrayed their relationship as having a Martin Luther King/Malcolm X conflict of ideals at it's core which is something I don't feel completely in the previous films.

I thought it was an absolute joy to have barely any Wolverine in this movie as it allowed them to have a more balanced focus on all the characters in terms of story and it made for more varied fight scenes too plus the fact that there was quite a wide range of age between the characters was very refreshing if a little reminiscent of the Harry Potter movies at times.

Azazel's fight scenes were great too and I liked how they actually made use of his powers throughout the film (unlike Nightcrawler in X2!) but the only thing that irritated me was the bad guy who spent the entire movie stood behind Kevin Bacon as he barely spoke a word and I don't even remember him being mentioned by name and after spending the entire film wondering who the hell this guy was I watched the credits and found out it was supposed to be Riptide.


----------



## Severance (Jun 11, 2011)

I personally think they could have done so much better with the effects. But I'm sure origins tanking and being a shit movie really limited the budget of this film. All in all great movie. The yellow suits gave me a good lol cause of the comment in the first movie.

Also lol at the magneto costume at the end of the movie.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 12, 2011)

The only effect I found to be sub-par was for Emma Frost's power related to her skin. It was cheesy and *blatantly* CGI. I'm all for CGI effects when they're done right (such as the teleportation powers of Azazel or Nightcrawler) but it rubs me the wrong way when they aren't anything even remotely resembling realistic looking.

I will admit that I'm not terribly familiar with the Emma Frost character, so I'm not even sure what that power was supposed to be, exactly. Does her skin turn into diamond, or something? Whatever it was, it looked stupid.

That aside, I thought all the other effects in the film were spot on.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 12, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Who's seen the new one? I went and saw it lastnight and it was absolutely brilliant. Highly recommended!
> I have only seen X Men before this and don't really remember it. It was a spur of the moment viewing.
> First Class is set at the beginning, and as far as I know before any of the existing movies.
> What's the viewing order so I can catch up on the story?
> ...



he absorbs energy around himself and it keeps him basically in stasis in terms of age.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 14, 2011)

synrgy said:


> The only effect I found to be sub-par was for Emma Frost's power related to her skin. It was cheesy and *blatantly* CGI. I'm all for CGI effects when they're done right (such as the teleportation powers of Azazel or Nightcrawler) but it rubs me the wrong way when they aren't anything even remotely resembling realistic looking.
> 
> I will admit that I'm not terribly familiar with the Emma Frost character, so I'm not even sure what that power was supposed to be, exactly. Does her skin turn into diamond, or something? Whatever it was, it looked stupid.
> 
> That aside, I thought all the other effects in the film were spot on.



I thought Mystique's morphs looked identical to the older X-Men films, which were good at the time, but looked dated now. Films these days tend to ship out different things to different post-production houses, so it can lead to inconsistent quality levels when it comes to CGI.


----------



## dacimvrl (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw this one, and I hefta say it's just amazing. There are some continuity issues, but that is kind of expected. First Class easily blows Wolverine out of the water.


----------



## MFB (Jun 15, 2011)

Just heard since this got good reception, they're going to make a trilogy out of it  Fuck you Hollywood, not everything needs to be a trilogy.


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 16, 2011)

I was'nt a big fan of W-Men but this movie was really good. Different from other super-hero movies. A must see!


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 17, 2011)

one thing that kind of annoyed me about this movie was that, unlike all the other X-men movies, including the origins, ALL had a secret ending at the end of the credits. so when i was watching this movie, we had about half the theatre waiting. but the credits rolled out, and we saw NOTHING! wtf?!


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 17, 2011)

I hated it. I thought the acting, with the exception of Magneto and Xavier, was wooden at best, and horrid at worst. I also had a huge problem with the CGI being sub-par. There's a part involving a submarine being dragged across land, and some of the trees look like they were modeled with an N64 graphics engine. I mean the damn things where still polygonal, come on! Emma frost looked horrible, and whoever the whirlwind guy was conjured the fakest twisters I've seen since Twister.

I preferred Origins to this, by a long shot. The movie is good until about halfway through, where it becomes a travesty to all things sacred and pure.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 17, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I hated it. I thought the acting, with the exception of Magneto and Xavier, was wooden at best, and horrid at worst. I also had a huge problem with the CGI being sub-par. There's a part involving a submarine being dragged across land, and some of the trees look like they were modeled with an N64 graphics engine. I mean the damn things where still polygonal, come on! Emma frost looked horrible, and whoever the whirlwind guy was conjured the fakest twisters I've seen since Twister.
> 
> I preferred Origins to this, by a long shot. The movie is good until about halfway through, where it becomes a travesty to all things sacred and pure.



i actually thought the origins one was FAR worse in terms of graphics. the one scene that really got to me was when wolverine jumps off the helicopter and the way he was bouncing off the water. but the entire movie had so many glitches in their CGI that it looked like someone from highschool made it on a sunday night


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 20, 2011)

Thought it kicked ass. Magneto was awesome. Not the stiff old metalbender who talks all day like we're used to. I thought some of the background mutants could have been fleshed out a little better...like the dude that had the same powers as nightcrawler. Wolverine's cameo rocked.


----------



## MFB (Jun 21, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> Thought it kicked ass. Magneto was awesome. Not the stiff old metalbender who talks all day like we're used to. I thought some of the background mutants could have been fleshed out a little better...like the dude that had the same powers as nightcrawler. Wolverine's cameo rocked.



That would be Azazel, Nightcrawler's dad


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd like to know who the seemingly-mute whirlwind guy was . The poor henchmen, he didn't even get a single line!


----------



## MFB (Jun 21, 2011)

Apparently he was Riptide, who I've never even heard of  I knew Azazel, and pretty much everyone besides him and Darwin, but obviously there's a reason not many people will know Darwin


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 21, 2011)

I knew of Darwin, and when I found out he was in the movie I was sort of shocked. I was also doubled over in laughter when Shaw said "...enslaved" and the camera cut to his face . 

Riptide is new to me, though. Wtf?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## The Reverend (Jun 23, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>


----------



## Explorer (Jun 23, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> one thing that kind of annoyed me about this movie was that, unlike all the other X-men movies, including the origins, ALL had a secret ending at the end of the credits. so when i was watching this movie, we had about half the theatre waiting. but the credits rolled out, and we saw NOTHING! wtf?!



I loved that episode of "The Office" where Jim conditions Dwight to expect an Altoid every time the computer boots up. Finally, the chime sounds, Dwight holds out his hand, and Jim asks what he's doing. Dwight looks confused, and feels that his breath smells funny. 

I like that the studios have done the same to the audience with this film. Damn their Jedi mind tricks!







*laugh*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 22, 2011)

What was with all the hype?

This film reeks of cheap IMO.


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm kinda pissed I didn't get to see it in the theater


----------

